# Windows 10 update error and Bad Image Error.



## SloppyFist (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey, everyone.
Hopefully, I'm posting this in the right spot. I'm new to this forum.
Actually, I'm new to asking for tech advice on any forum.
Normally I scour the internet for any problem I'm having, I find someone else who had it, and follow the steps to fix it. Unfortunately, this time, I haven't been able to find a solution.

Fair warning: My description of the problem may go all over the map.

Here is my Operating System information as reported by Iobit System Information:

OS Name: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version: 10.0.10586
Product ID: 00326-10000-00000-AA792
System Up Time: 8/2/2016 9:06:23 AM
Internet Explorer Version: 11.306.10586.0
Microsoft DirectX Version: Direct X 11
OpenGL Version: 10.0.10586.0 _th2_release.151029-1700)

The initial problem I want to bring up is that when my computer restarts to apply the Windows update it tells me that it failed and reverts back. It does this every time.

And when I try to install the new update from Windows Update I get this message:

There were problems installing some updates, but we'll try again later. If you keep seeing this and want to search the web or contact support for information, this may help:
Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1511 for x64-based systems (KB3172985) - Error 0x80073712

Some update files are missing or have problems. We'll try to download the update again later.

Error code: (0x80073712)

Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1511 for x64-based Systems (KB3174060) - Error 0x80070426

Update for Windows 10 version 1511 for x64-based Systems (KB3173428) - Error 0x80070426

When I view my update history this is what it says (This has been happening for a while):
I'm linking to the screenshots because the images are large.
https://s19.postimg.org/72nqwrtdv/update_history_1.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/3kgce4hvn/update_history_2.jpghttps://s19.postimg.org/3yhodq1z7/update_history_3.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/3yhodq1z7/update_history_3.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/sg9s1m4jn/update_history_4.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/4qkccx66b/update_history_5.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/y6zyfccjn/update_history_6.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/bjkp96wzn/update_history_7.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/cbnd8e16r/update_history_8.jpg
As you can see, on 6/16 was the first failed install.

The second thing I'd like to bring up is that I get error codes like this:









I get them at start up and I get them randomly while using my computer.

It's also worth noting that this has been an issue for a while.
Probably super important to tell you that I almost forgot:
A while back I got a blue screen of death. And if my memory serves me well, it kind of makes sense that that would correlate to about when the bad image errors started popping up.
Might be worth noting that throughout the years that I've had this laptop I'll get BSODs on occasion. I know this is probably really awful of me, but I never was really concerned about them. ^_^;

I've tried the command prompt sfc /scannow as an administrator and at 5% verification I get this message: Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.
One website suggested to make sure the Windows Module Installer service was running and then try the scan again. But even when Windows Module Installer was running I still received that same message.

Any help would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## SloppyFist (Aug 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## SloppyFist (Aug 2, 2016)

Meep.

Anyone?


----------

